# Iron on transfer question



## xisleet (Mar 25, 2006)

I recently bought some Avery Ink-Jet transfer paper. Let me just say it sucks.

Last night I was in a bar and Miller Light girls were printing out custum t-shirts and giving them out. On the t-shirt they had raised ink that sort of felt like rubber. I was wondering what kind of iron on transfer was this. The ladie gave me a sheet that said next usa on the back, ive been looking it up for about 3 hours now and found nothing but this site. 

She was printing the sheets out of a mobile printer then she would iron them on.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Well welcome! 

I'm not familiar with it, but, if you stick around, I'm sure someone will be able to help you.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I don'r know about that paper but do yourself and and you pocket book a favor don't buy transfer paper at the store. I use commercial paper and it is sooo much better. And yes you can use it with an iron if you do not have a press. Be glad to tell you where I get mine if you send me a private message as I am not sure I can post it here? Let me know if I can. Lou


xisleet said:


> I recently bought some Avery Ink-Jet transfer paper. Let me just say it sucks.
> 
> Last night I was in a bar and Miller Light girls were printing out custum t-shirts and giving them out. On the t-shirt they had raised ink that sort of felt like rubber. I was wondering what kind of iron on transfer was this. The ladie gave me a sheet that said next usa on the back, ive been looking it up for about 3 hours now and found nothing but this site.
> 
> She was printing the sheets out of a mobile printer then she would iron them on.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

badalou said:


> Be glad to tell you where I get mine if you send me a private message as I am not sure I can post it here? Let me know if I can. Lou


Yeah, you can post where you get it from.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

First forgive the typos in previous response.. Not awake yet..I use www.newmillfordphoto.com
For my hotpeel on tees (Lights and whites)they have a new paper called Iron all. It is about 80 cents a sheet. I believe it will give screenprinters a run for their money. It can be ironed on directly on design after washing. It streches so it does not crack. I just placed an tee order for a client because she loved the feel. The first ones I did for her she turned them down then I showed her my new test samples. Does not have that rubbery feel or hardness you get from other hot peels. I also buy my opaque (dark) from them. It also is great. They are offering sample packs so you can test. 5 sheets at $3.99 and they pay shipping. Tell them you talked to Lou at L J Robin Marketing


----------



## xisleet (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you for replying everyone. I will check out them transfers badalou. Would you happen to know about the raised ink ?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

No, sorry I do not. But they would help you as that is their business. What are you going to be doing.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Most people who have tried all of the transfer papers agree that the best heat transfers are transjet II. you can get them from personalizedsupplies.com


----------



## quilterk8 (Sep 10, 2005)

Is this (www.newmillfordphoto.com) the correct addy. I can't get there from here...

Thanks.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is a link.. 
http://www.newmilfordphoto.com/samples.html



quilterk8 said:


> Is this (www.newmillfordphoto.com) the correct addy. I can't get there from here...
> 
> Thanks.


----------

